# First time Hav! Time off/Male or Female??



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
Yesterday was my first trip to a breeder in search of my first Hav. Of course I fell in love with all of them but am trying to really do my research for the right fit, not sure about male or female. I also want to be able to take off a chunk of time from work when I first get the dog. My goal is to adopt hopefully by the end of the summer. 

Question #1 is: Do you think it's wise to take off about a week from work when first bringing a puppy into a home?...or does it confuse the dog into thinking that you will be there all the time and then when the 10 days are over and I go back to work, will the dog suffer more separation issues? I live alone but will be coming home for lunch for dog walks.

Question #2 is: Male or female? This particular breeder suggested a male Hav siting that males are easier to train and much more laid back as adults then are females. She said that females can be more anxious and nosy. She had a few of both so I don't feel that she was trying to sway me either way just to sell me a dog. My concern with getting a male is marking in the house - my last dog, (who passed away in November, a min/pin mix, adopted as an adult) had a huge issue with marking in the house. Now I am pretty much phobic about this issue to the point that I just had my wood floors re-sanded and sealed because of the damage by my last dog. Since my last dog I have been researching training methods and crating which I did not use with my last dog. I have never owned a dog as a puppy and am excited and committed to consistent training with a male or female. Also, I own a female cat who got along great with my last dog, not sure if that makes a difference or not.

Any advice/help is appreciated!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think most people will tell you that there is not much gender difference with Havanese personalities. That said, the specific breeder you talked to knows her own dogs. Her line may have a difference.

As far as marking is concerned, I don't know anyone who got their dog as a puppy, and taught it not to mark in the house from the beginning, who has a problem with their dog marking. (and both females AND males can and do mark) Maybe the problem with your min pin was that you got him as an adult, and he had never been properly taught not to mark.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the week off is a great idea if you can do it. You'll get to bond and learn each other's rhythms and I think the more secure the puppy is from the start, the easier everything will be. While you're there for that first week, you should try to put the puppy in the crate or xpen for periods of time (starting with mere minutes) to let him know it's not a bad thing to be there on his own (our trainer said snacks and toys should be included at these times to acclimate the dog to the happy place that his den is-we didn't do that and Lucky has always loved his pen and crate). Anyways also I read that when you leave them for those short periods of time you don't make a big deal of a mushy good bye and a jubillent reunion. Just "see you soon" and "oh hi" reminds the puppy that you will be back, you go and return all the time-no worries. Anyways hope that's helpful. Everyone told us to get a girl and we fell for the big black and white boy and he's been such a bright and funny friend and absolutely loving and devoted, gregarious, etc. GOod luck with your decision and with your new chapter. Janey


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I took "pupternity" leave when we brought home both our boys. LOL. we knew that havs need more attention for potty training, so I took 2 weeks and my husband took 1. after the first few days we would come and go, so the pups had time to get used to being alone. And of course. a little puppy will need a potty break or two even when you go back to work so you will need to make arrangements. I think it is a great idea for a great start.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for your valuable input! I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Personality isn't determined by sex, My girl marks but only outside on walks next to where the boys lift their legs, never inside the house, and I'd say she is quiet, barks only when taught and is a lap lover, loves to cuddle and spoon (which is supposedly a boy trait) 

It depends on fit, and its good you are thinking about it. I like the female mothering instinct..she is very nurturing when I am sick or someone else in the house is feeling bad. I prefer to have females to not deal with the lifting the leg in the house. My friend's havs, she has 2 boys and the second they run in my house they lift and mark on the couch and curtains. I don't think I could deal with that on a regular basis. They don't mark their house, but they always mark any new place they go to, or place they 'occasionally' go to (my house) lol.

Dogs will be dogs..but the good WAY makes up for the bad, IMO.

Kara


----------

